# Adria Twin Fridge/Step problem



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi

My 2005 Adria Twin has just had the alternator replaced as it wasn't charging the main battery. I'd noticed that the fridge wasn't working when the engine was running, and also the step didn't retract like it used to.

Now the alternator has been replaced, I was expecting/hoping that the fridge would run on 12v, and also that the step would retract automatically when starting the engine. The step works fine via the switch when the engine is off.

I've looked through some forums but can't find anything specific to the Adria - I'm assuming it's a fuse/relay problem but there are so many of them it's difficult to trace.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks
Griff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like they disturbed, broke, or removed something when fitting it, I'd go back and ask them nicely to do the job properly.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I did mention it to them but they said it was just the usual connector to the alternator - nothing extra. I'm suspecting that as the step/fridge didn't work before the replacement that it's something else other than the alternator.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

griffly16 said:


> I did mention it to them but they said it was just the usual connector to the alternator - nothing extra. I'm suspecting that as the step/fridge didn't work before the replacement that it's something else other than the alternator.


That bit of information was a bit slow coming   

Could be a relay you need a wiring diagram really, Adria should have on in the manual or online possibly, then you can trace any fault, in theory.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Didn't make it clear enough in the original post - sorry.

I've got the wiring diagram but it's double-dutch to me. I was hoping that someone with the same van may have more information regarding the location of the possible faulty relay/fuse as they're everywhere and not labeled at all....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

griffly16 said:


> Didn't make it clear enough in the original post - sorry.
> 
> I've got the wiring diagram but it's double-dutch to me. I was hoping that someone with the same van may have more information regarding the location of the possible faulty relay/fuse as they're everywhere and not labeled at all....


Could you take a pic of the diagram or scan it and post it, it may help, as you say it'll be a relay, possibly just a wire come off or broken usually., at least you know the step is working and can control it, could you bypass the wiring to the 12v side of the fridge to see if it is working, you could have more than one problem.


----------

